# Bit of feedback Sdudla safaris August



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice trophies. We r all just glad u came out of that accident alive. Hope the recovery is quick and complete. 

Willem


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Baie nice Gerhard. Klomp bly jy is better, ons was maar 'n bietjie bekomerd vir 'n oomblik.


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Congrats on a successful hunt, very nice. thanks for sharing. Good to see you are on the road to recovery.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Trophies*

Nice animals,Glad you are back out there.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Ongeluk*

Gerhard solank jy OK is ,is die Kaap Hollands.Sterkte!
Philip


----------



## drenalin33 (Aug 7, 2008)

Glad to hear that your back on your feet. Great looking animals also.


----------



## jniszczak (Oct 13, 2004)

Glad to see you are back on your feet. Here's to a speedy recovery as I look forward to hearing more details about your hunt with Rhyno.


----------

